# Cpt 92587



## rhuelar (Aug 25, 2011)

Is CPT 92587 aged specific? or insurance carrier specific.
Humana has denied our claims for kids over 5 years of age.
What should be the correct CPT code to use for kids over 5 years of age?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## mshay134 (Aug 25, 2011)

I would check with the carrier, as there is no age specific designation for this code or any of the similar codes in CPT.


----------



## rhuelar (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for responding !
Had a hard time looking for my post - this was my first.


----------

